# forecast



## sharkie (Jan 25, 2008)

Just saw andres forecast on fox 8. Looking good for end of the month. Hate to say it but come on cold weather.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

50 degrees today! What the Hell?


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Is it a bad thing when Minnowhead and I are chatting in the back yard drinking a brew in sweatshirts in January ? YES IT IS !!!!!!!!!


----------



## sharkie (Jan 25, 2008)

Ya. I know its warm now but look at the out look. Get a good cold shot end of next week then a really good one a few days later. Nights r gonna be below freezing. We will have ice. Maybe in a few weeks but we will.


----------



## RUDDER (Feb 5, 2005)

I heard we were in for some arctic weather. Bring it on!


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

RUDDER said:


> I heard we were in for some arctic weather.


RUDDER,
Heard from who? What part of Ohio?

I'm in the N.W. section (Lima area) and there are a couple of days next week that show daytime temps below freezing. However, the following days are back up in the mid to upper 30s.

Weather Channel 10 day forecast:
http://www.weather.com/weather/tenday/Lima+OH+45801

It not only has to get below freezing for ice to have time to develop, but it has to stay below freezing for the ice to remain safe to fish. 

The only place that I'm seeing ice, is in my tea. 
Bowhunter57


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Mid January is supposed to be a big drop. Below freezing during the day and all night. But I've heard this song and dance before. If we get safe ice, my opinion is we will be fishing ponds and strip pits safely. Maybe some Res. bays and backwaters. If it stays cold, maybe we get the bigger water for a month! Meanwhile, I'm sticking to my New Years resolution to lose weight. Just might help me get out on thinner ice quicker.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

went past it this morning and it,s locked up on both sides of 44 and the s side of 422 but the n side of 422 was open at spots out in the middle and down by the dam, it looked pretty good off the 44 boat ramp.


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

lovin life said:


> Is it a bad thing when Minnowhead and I are chatting in the back yard drinking a brew in sweatshirts in January ? YES IT IS !!!!!!!!!


Hey Minnow head,

Hope you were drinking (1) Mick 64 in the backyard!! You know, we want you to keep that resolution.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

forecast finally starting to look like normal again, uhh...after these next 3 days of course...might actually get to walk on water this season after all.


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

From what I saw, atleast in Central Ohio, It's going to be cold mid week for a few days then right back up to high 30s, low 40s. We need that cold to stick around for a couple weeks, not 3 days IMO.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

HA HA! Mich Ultra Erie Rider, Mich Ultra!


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Minnowhead said:


> HA HA! Mich Ultra Erie Rider, Mich Ultra!


Yeah Dude! I can't drink the light stuff, need high test, I forgot who makes which one!!


----------

